# Center Brezec returns to NBA, signs contract with 76ers



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> PHILADELPHIA (AP) -- The Philadelphia 76ers have signed center Primoz Brezec, who played in Europe last season.
> 
> Terms of Thursday's deal weren't immediately disclosed by the Sixers.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/08/13/76ers.brezec.ap/index.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He should make a nice backup C.


----------

